# (So where did Jiang604 disappear to?) Need a break.... Shrimp



## jiang604

After tons of papers and late late nights and MUGS of coffee.... I've decided today i'll take a break before I hot the books again for another midterm on the 17th! and then another 1 midterm per week for the next 4 weeks at the same time its that peak month again where everyone wants shrimp. Should have taken this semester off as well 

anyways here are some pics of shrimps from fiddling around with the closeup lens +4.

Painted Fire red and Taiwan Fire red









DARK Chocolate shrimp









Green Baulbilti









Red Rili









BKK with mosuras









Pumpkin Shrimp


----------



## Ursus sapien

beautiful shrimp and great photos. thanks for posting... even though your shrimp collection makes me a little bit jealous


----------



## The Guy

I'm impressed nice pictures!


----------



## josephl

Great looking shrimp. First time I've seen the pumpkin shrimp and I love it. Is it another color morph of the cherry?


----------



## theinnkeeper

Nice pictures


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Very Nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## djamm

You always have the nicest looking shrimp!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Are the chocolate shrimp bluish like that, or is that just the colour rendition because they are black? Either way, they look awesome. Not as good as the OEBT, but still, awesome.


----------



## jiang604

2wheelsx2 said:


> Are the chocolate shrimp bluish like that, or is that just the colour rendition because they are black? Either way, they look awesome. Not as good as the OEBT, but still, awesome.


Some are bluish. some are reddish. In 2 months you will see out in the market in asia 2 new morphs. Those 2 new morphs actually arose from chocolates and you will see how these pigments come out of chocolates =) I'm working on them and i'll report it 1 month earlier than asia


----------



## jiang604

josephl said:


> Great looking shrimp. First time I've seen the pumpkin shrimp and I love it. Is it another color morph of the cherry?


chocolates, and pumpkins are both from cherries =). But the way in which pumpkin was reached I believe was cherry->fire red->painted fire red->red rili->pumpkin.

I've been told there was another way of reaching it where 2 shrimps were crossed. red and yellow?


----------



## CRS Fan

Very nice pics, Frank. One day I'll convince you to take pics of my tanks !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium

gorgeous shrimps frank...


----------



## jiang604

Thanks for all the comments and yes yes stuart in good time =)


----------



## jiang604

Super sick of studying.... but here we are =)

Pumpkin farm!









Lemon Tree!


----------



## SSS Fan

Awesome shrimp as always, what is that last one? Chocolate Rili?

Ron


----------



## jiang604

SSS Fan said:


> Awesome shrimp as always, what is that last one? Chocolate Rili?
> 
> Ron


nahh just a bumblebee shrimp theres many varieties of bumblebee's as well


----------



## SSS Fan

jiang604 said:


> nahh just a bumblebee shrimp theres many varieties of bumblebee's as well


Darn, I thought you were giving us a sneak preview of one of the new morphs :lol:

Ron


----------



## jiang604

maybe later =P 


right now..... less that 2 hours till midterm!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

did you get the rili from taiwan?
because a shop told me some canto guy went and ordered alot and shipped them back to canada.


----------



## jiang604

BaoBeiZhu said:


> did you get the rili from taiwan?
> because a shop told me some canto guy went and ordered alot and shipped them back to canada.


My red rili's were from Taiwan, but I've never bought shrimp or anything from a single store in Taiwan. I only get my shrimps from the creators. Only person that speaks cantonese and has gone to taiwan and ordered red rilis and shipped them to canada was Frank from Frank's Aquarium in Toronto on Kennedy Road. But this was about half a year ago. I've had mine for well over a year. Also, I don't ship them back unless you consider me hand carrying them back as shipping me and it at the same time lol.

The only store I've ever dealt with in Taiwan is Crimson Taiwan and I don't buy I sell to them.


----------



## vdub

jiang604 said:


> The only store I've ever dealt with in Taiwan is Crimson Taiwan *and I don't buy I sell to them*.


What a boss.


----------



## jiang604

vdub said:


> What a boss.


WHATTTTT JOEEEE lol hows your blood vomit buddy?


----------



## vdub

Blood vomits doing good. I think it's starting to split. The original erio sulawesi that I got split into 4 plants and now those are each splitting in half. Soon I'll be able to start an erio patch.

What's happening with you lately, besides midterms? Any new plants? I've been seeing lots of new plants coming from sulawesi and the holy land.


----------



## jiang604

vdub said:


> Blood vomits doing good. I think it's starting to split. The original erio sulawesi that I got split into 4 plants and now those are each splitting in half. Soon I'll be able to start an erio patch.
> 
> What's happening with you lately, besides midterms? Any new plants? I've been seeing lots of new plants coming from sulawesi and the holy land.


no idea. Holy land lol..... yes that place is insane but prices even nicer eh. Other than school... still school. I went and wanted to bring back some plants but couldn't bring it back as I couldn't get the phytosanitary certificate =( next time


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

damn.. thats nice i thought taiwan was the distributor, keep up the good work


----------



## jobber

Stop posting pics teasing us all on BCA and get back to your studies!!!! haha
Good luck on the books!


----------



## jiang604

BaoBeiZhu said:


> damn.. thats nice i thought taiwan was the distributor, keep up the good work


O but i wasn't talking about selling them shrimp =P Its something else not available to Canada. Aquarium Shrimp art Taiwan Studio 4th picture down.

Ebi Ken « shrimpsider


----------



## jiang604

jobber604 said:


> Stop posting pics teasing us all on BCA and get back to your studies!!!! haha
> Good luck on the books!


LOL, minggggggggg you never told me you got into fishingggggg! but hey why tease when you know i'd let you come over and look at them then you can take pics for your own personal viewing =P


----------



## djamm

Good luck with your studies and such Frank! Hopefully, the shrimps don't get too much in the way of your books.


----------



## jiang604

djamm said:


> Good luck with your studies and such Frank! Hopefully, the shrimps don't get too much in the way of your books.


lol, i think out of all the midterms this month this one with me taking shrimp pics as well during my break was by far the best and most confident midterm I had done and can safety say i know i got over 85% in :bigsmile:


----------



## fxbillie

*shrimp boss*

Hey Frank, are you sure you want to study that hard to be an employee someday with the 40 years plan (9 to 5) when you are already an accomplished shrimp 'boss' now? 

Nice looking shrimps indeed and thanks for sharing.

William


----------



## theinnkeeper

vdub said:


> What a boss.


Wow, that's exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## gklaw

fxbillie said:


> Hey Frank, are you sure you want to study that hard to be an employee someday with the 40 years plan (9 to 5) when you are already an accomplished shrimp 'boss' now?
> William


Frank is much smarter than you think. Become a white collar professional and make loads of cash while having many businesses on the side with employees working for you and shrimps laying eggs for you 24/7 :lol:

Frank:

Don't under-estimate the benefit of a little bit relaxation in helping with your exams. I used to study in front of the TV before final, went into the study carrels and have no idea what my classmates were discussing about and still get better marks than they do  Being tired and nervous will not help you get good marks


----------



## kid4life

i love the vibrant colours!!! do you ever breed / sell?


----------



## teija

gklaw said:


> Frank:
> Don't under-estimate the benefit of a little bit relaxation in helping with your exams. I used to study in front of the TV before final, went into the study carrels and have no idea what my classmates were discussing about and still get better marks than they do  Being tired and nervous will not help you get good marks


Not to go off-topic but +1 to that! Whenever I tried to do hardcore studying before my highschool finals, I did WORSE than if I didn't. I think the stress, and the influx of information from reviewing it all meant that all of the facts got mixed up in my head more, and I was more likely to second-guess myself.

Nice shrimp! I have never seen the really dark ones before... With the photo at that scale they remind me more of their distant lobster 'cousins'


----------



## jiang604

gklaw said:


> Frank is much smarter than you think. Become a white collar professional and make loads of cash while having many businesses on the side with employees working for you and shrimps laying eggs for you 24/7 :lol:
> 
> Frank:
> 
> Don't under-estimate the benefit of a little bit relaxation in helping with your exams. I used to study in front of the TV before final, went into the study carrels and have no idea what my classmates were discussing about and still get better marks than they do  Being tired and nervous will not help you get good marks


lol what a guy Billy and Gordon =P

but yah I'd like to have a stable job + a business then I can get whatever I want lol.

And yah my midterm ended up being a 87% =D compared to the AHEM 40% for the other one. THAT was horrid. anyways another midterm in 26 hours back to work!


----------



## jiang604

For those of you who have been wondering where the heck Jiang604 is?!

I've been very busy with:

1) grandma getting a heart attack on Halloween
2) entire philosophy class schedule has been altered as the professor's grandmother had passed away and the entire schedule got messed up
3) all my class's have something due or a test/exam going on every week
4) dealing with the future outlook of a company in US is taking its toll
5) even though i have tuesdays and friday's off. I'm running around the city running errands
6) all that late night sleeping and all nighters studying (plus the late night snacks of course... and thomas giving me places to eat late at night...) has added a few pounds... and am constantly tired.
7) ontop of all that! I have to figure out how to deal with smaller clients that want variety and quantity just over 100 shrimps per variety. so.......... It came down to renovating my parents to cope with easier packaging.

My late night doodling of a plan....









to attempting to make a 3D blueprint....








but of course i got sick after finishing 1/5th of the blueprint. and naturally i was running out of time.

So..... I called up my godmother and asked her to bring down some racks from kamloops..... and so it begins...


----------



## jobber

You need a vacation to Asia to look for new shrimps species.
Aomen? Zhuhai? Shenzhen? ....


----------



## jiang604

I went downstairs to the basement and in the crawlspace to access the structure just beneath the shrimp room at my parents. The initial plan would literally be putting 250-300 pounds per square foot of weight ontop of granite tiles and a cement backerboard and the 3/4" plywood and all would be put across the span of 2 weight bearing beams and across those 2 beams a little over 8 feet. Not a very good idea and i wouldn't want to risk cracking any granite tiles with that kind of weight.

For those of you who have come and bought from me majority have come to this location close to richmond will have seen this room. The lucky few have seen the breeding location being all super clean. Well I decided to move the fridge by the stairs and span the rack across the entire wall of over 11 feet. This would also allow it to be perpendicular to the weight bearing beams and I would have approciamently 8 beams opposed to 2 beams to support the weight. Well I moved a bunch of stuff outside to the patio and the rest inside and soon it built up around me and had a REALLY hard time to move around. and so the demolition and rebuilding began.


----------



## jiang604

jobber604 said:


> You need a vacation to Asia to look for new shrimps species.
> Aomen? Zhuhai? Shenzhen? ....


minGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, once I have this done come over. I'll show you another place + 6 other new morphs. 2 of which only 3 people know about in the world =P


----------



## effox

Be sure to make time for your Grandma, even if she recovers you'll regret not spending more time with her regardless when the time comes. I know I did.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

+1

Once someone is gone, they're gone. No going back and wishing you could have spent more quality time with them when you had the chance.


----------



## jiang604

effox said:


> Be sure to make time for your Grandma, even if she recovers you'll regret not spending more time with her regardless when the time comes. I know I did.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris





SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> +1
> 
> Once someone is gone, they're gone. No going back and wishing you could have spent more quality time with them when you had the chance.


yep =) I know, the only reason behind this renovation is to save time in the long run for more important things. Usually packing 1 order takes 4-5 hours not it will only take 2 tops.


----------



## 3688

Thanks for the update and sorry to hear about your grandma 
Please please get in touch once you have time, i'm like really looking forward to the next time we can hang out


----------



## jiang604

Daytimejames said:


> Thanks for the update and sorry to hear about your grandma
> Please please get in touch once you have time, i'm like really looking forward to the next time we can hang out


indeed we will =) lots to talk about.


----------



## jiang604

Anyways another night. I found a photo of how one of the rooms looked before the reno as most people will recognize: 









me working on the middle part of the rack trying to get everything to fit perfectly:









and by 5 a.m. i got to here:


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow verry nice and clean setups do you sell shrimp at all and if so can you ship to alberta ???


----------



## jiang604

big_bubba_B said:


> wow verry nice and clean setups do you sell shrimp at all and if so can you ship to alberta ???


Thankyou, and yep. I shipped a package to Ronald in Calgary not so long ago as well.


----------



## SSS Fan

jiang604 said:


> Thankyou, and yep. I shipped a package to Ronald in Calgary not so long ago as well.


And you'll be shipping another pretty soon .

Ron


----------



## Morainy

Your shrimp are gorgeous! Are your pumpkin shrimp for sale?

I tried following the link in your signature but it doesn't seem to be working.



jiang604 said:


> Thankyou, and yep. I shipped a package to Ronald in Calgary not so long ago as well.


----------



## jiang604

SSS Fan said:


> And you'll be shipping another pretty soon .
> 
> Ron


Really? Lol give me plenty of time to fit it in my schedule =]


----------



## jiang604

Morainy said:


> Your shrimp are gorgeous! Are your pumpkin shrimp for sale?
> 
> I tried following the link in your signature but it doesn't seem to be working.


Yep but meeting up might be an issue but pm me if intetested


----------



## jiang604

not too much done but its a start!


----------



## m_class2g

crazy pics! nice shrimps!


----------



## cheatsy

Love the new almost compelted set up. Let me know when you will be available again. I want to pick up more shrimps!


----------



## jiang604

m_class2g said:


> crazy pics! nice shrimps!


Thankyou! Those bacterhouse ceramic tubes your friend brought in are awesome! Great as it mimic breeding tubes for shrimps and the immense space for bacteria growth and the infra red properties similar to the black breeding tubes. Can't go wrong with it especially at those prices!



cheatsy said:


> Love the new almost compelted set up. Let me know when you will be available again. I want to pick up more shrimps!


Hey Joe, i'm hoping... HOPING I will finish it all tonight or at least friday...


----------



## cheatsy

No Worries Frank. I just had my ACL surgery today. So it will be at least 1-2 weeks before i can visit u. Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## jiang604

cheatsy said:


> No Worries Frank. I just had my ACL surgery today. So it will be at least 1-2 weeks before i can visit u. Just giving you a heads up.


awww, wish you a speedy recovery bro.

anywayssss another all nighter and i've basically finished. Just need to clean and fill up 4 or 5 more tanks and then clean up and organize the other stuff and i'm done! and people say it can't be done pffft!

The full setup shot will be taken later after i've finished the rest of the tanks. I've setup and put shrimps all in the same day and people say THAT can't be done lol so not true. even amazonia 1 with the spikes same day add golden bees still fine. anyways here are some random shots.

I like this shot cuz it just looks cool like... "welcome to the shrimp world"









OE black tiger babies!!









blue rili, just like this pic as it looks like the progression of blue rili taking flight!









and of course can't end a photo show without the king kongs.


----------



## SSS Fan

Looking good Frank, I hope the new set up serves you well and produces more shrimp I can buy.


----------



## koodevil

looking good! will definitely pick up shrimps from you in the future


----------



## big_bubba_B

so are they same as cherry shrimps for hardyness what water perimeters do you nead for these guys i know my water here is basicly 8.0 right on the button and i think dkh is 11.0


----------



## lamyfung

Nice looking set up and shrimps ! Gotta take a look when it's done


----------



## jiang604

big_bubba_B said:


> so are they same as cherry shrimps for hardyness what water perimeters do you nead for these guys i know my water here is basicly 8.0 right on the button and i think dkh is 11.0


which ones are you referring to?


----------



## jiang604

lamyfung said:


> Nice looking set up and shrimps ! Gotta take a look when it's done


Thanks Wayne =) soon very soon.


----------



## jiang604

This is how it currently looks like. Still not done. 3-4 more tanks need to clean and re-adjust. But this week has been hectic... This is a shipment I made to Seattle...









Just this week alone made a shipment of 2 boxes to Toronto, 2 to Seattle and 1 on wednesday night to California.


----------



## jiang604

A few closup shots of shrimps while I was taking a break


----------



## jiang604




----------



## fxbillie

Wow! Frank, you have awesome shrimps, both quality & variety. Well done.

I am having my break in Asia now (HK). Just visited the famous street of aquarium shops in Mongkok yesterday. There must be over 50 shops at least, many with fish packed in plastic bags hanging out in the store front. I even saw one shop with discus in plastic bags (go figure!). There are so many varieties of fish to see, but only 2 or 3 shops with shrimps to sell and only one of them has good grade selection. Nothing like yours in quality though. I don't think I even saw one BKK. You should set up a specialty shrimp shop here some day. Heehee.

CRS are still quite expensive here. The AA or better grades are over HK$300. One curious thing is that PFR is dirt cheap (8 shrimps for HK$50), but the yellow shrimp with a strong yellow top bar is way more money (HK$30 each). I have some of these breeding now, but I always though they are not as valuable as PFR. I guess they call it 'golden yellow' here, so the word gold makes them good luck shrimp and so more money. I wonder if shrimps can survive the long trip in the plane or whether Canadian custom even allows them in. I guess forget it. How do they even survive the cold temperature in the cargo section of the plane?


----------



## stonedaquarium

Hey frank that is one sick set up you got there... props to you!!!! awesome shrimp and pics.


----------



## jiang604

fxbillie said:


> Wow! Frank, you have awesome shrimps, both quality & variety. Well done.
> 
> I am having my break in Asia now (HK). Just visited the famous street of aquarium shops in Mongkok yesterday. There must be over 50 shops at least, many with fish packed in plastic bags hanging out in the store front. I even saw one shop with discus in plastic bags (go figure!). There are so many varieties of fish to see, but only 2 or 3 shops with shrimps to sell and only one of them has good grade selection. Nothing like yours in quality though. I don't think I even saw one BKK. You should set up a specialty shrimp shop here some day. Heehee.
> 
> CRS are still quite expensive here. The AA or better grades are over HK$300. One curious thing is that PFR is dirt cheap (8 shrimps for HK$50), but the yellow shrimp with a strong yellow top bar is way more money (HK$30 each). I have some of these breeding now, but I always though they are not as valuable as PFR. I guess they call it 'golden yellow' here, so the word gold makes them good luck shrimp and so more money. I wonder if shrimps can survive the long trip in the plane or whether Canadian custom even allows them in. I guess forget it. How do they even survive the cold temperature in the cargo section of the plane?


just 1 more month, Ebi Ken will be available in HK. I already talked to my friend in Taiwan that has the EbiKen and HK shop is still just setting up. Once it sets up they will also carry Aura blue =) The shrimps can survive the cargo section of the plane. Mine are double bagged and with a 1.5" thick walled styrofoam box. I just shipped another package out to california today.


----------



## jiang604

stonedaquarium said:


> Hey frank that is one sick set up you got there... props to you!!!! awesome shrimp and pics.


Thankyou Stone =)

maybe when you have time you can come on over and check it out =P


----------



## jiang604

Also just so you guys know the last picture with blood vomit grown in pots is just normal cherries yet its more sakura grade.


----------



## jiang604

Shipment that I shipped today to Shrimplab USA.










and the paperwork for canada customs with box opened for security to inspect =)


----------



## kam yiu

*crs*

Hi Frank

I did to ship the shrimps from HK and just you said double the seal up the package two times and where are your friend setting up the shrimp shop in Hk and I am going to HK and Taiwan next month and may be take some to visit them 。


----------



## jiang604

kam yiu said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I did to ship the shrimps from HK and just you said double the seal up the package two times and where are your friend setting up the shrimp shop in Hk and I am going to HK and Taiwan next month and may be take some to visit them 。


I'm not sure I follow. But for second part. When you go taiwan in Taipei Look for Aquatic Totem AKA Crimson Taiwan or ask Ken from Yu CRS center for aaron. When you see aaron just say your a friend of Franks from Vancouver and ask for address of HK store.


----------



## kam yiu

Frank，thanks


----------



## djamm

great looking setup Frank. Looks like you have been very busy with the packing all the shrimp up for shipping...


----------



## jiang604

djamm said:


> great looking setup Frank. Looks like you have been very busy with the packing all the shrimp up for shipping...


Holiday season they are preping for winter sales at the same time ordering it now because i told them i'll be busy from early to mid december for final exams.


----------



## effox

That is a sexy set up you've got there now Frank! Congrats on a great side venture!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jiang604

Thankyou Thankyou =)

well heres some more Eye candy for everyone. All tanks were set with new substrate new sponge, new media and everything and then shrimp on same day. It can be done. Even with brand new amazonia. I've done it before regardless of the ammonia spike.

Blue Pearl









Culled crystals









True Painted Fire Reds

































Wine Red









Guess what this is =P


----------



## stonedaquarium

thats one sick aura blue shrimp you have buddy... 

btw, did you get my msg?


----------



## jiang604

stonedaquarium said:


> thats one sick aura blue shrimp you have buddy...
> 
> btw, did you get my msg?


actually not aura blue. Its OE black tiger baby. and yes got your message but studying for a second last midterm in 7 hours. My last midterm is this thursday so I'll be free after then. Only assignments left.


----------



## stonedaquarium

good luck on your midterms frank... will contact you again after thursday.


----------



## lamyfung

Have you seen my message from MSN? been trying to contact you for a while


----------



## jiang604

lamyfung said:


> Have you seen my message from MSN? been trying to contact you for a while


Hey Wayne,

PM me or e-mail me. I haven't gotten your message and msn has been signed in on multiple places. I'll be in and around once in awhile if you wanted to come by. Finals starting on dec 10th so its crunch time.


----------



## stonedaquarium

good luck on your dec 10 finals buddy... and once again... great new set up...


----------



## cheatsy

Had the pleasure to go down to Frank's yesterday. The new set up is pretty awesome and definitely much more efficient. Way to make all your tanks so clean and make me want to restart my tank when I go home. 

Will come pick up more shrimp once I resolve the problem for my tank right now.


----------



## Tarobot

MY QUESTION IS.... WHERE DO I SLEEP?!


----------



## jiang604

thanks guys =) glad you enjoyed it. Thats good to hear and gives me great confidence that the first club meet will be a big success =P 

Tarboot. Theres a garbage can right on the bottom right hand side lol I think we can fit you in somewhere =P Or the top right hand side I can move those boxes and you can bunk with the neos lol.

Also, I'm thinking of doing a photography contest where the winner wins a BKK or Aura blue or something. It would be held after the meet and the picture would be from EbiKen. The submissions will be made to me where I will start a poll for people to vote. There maybe several prizes and classes of prizes.


----------



## Ebonbolt

Hi Frank, Do you have a list of the shrimp you have for sale and their pricing anywhere? I'm looking for some Hinos, tigertooths, and v-bands.


----------



## jiang604

BelieveInBlue said:


> Hi Frank, Do you have a list of the shrimp you have for sale and their pricing anywhere? I'm looking for some Hinos, tigertooths, and v-bands.


yep, Ebi-Ken Studio but right now I don't offer pickup and time is usually a problem because of the last post I made on my blog.

Frank


----------



## jiang604




----------



## jiang604




----------



## CRS Fan

Nice Shrimp as Erios as usual Frank. PM me when you have some free time .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

CRS Fan said:


> Nice Shrimp as Erios as usual Frank. PM me when you have some free time .
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


not gonna pm you. I'll come visit you before christmas


----------



## CRS Fan

jiang604 said:


> not gonna pm you. I'll come visit you before christmas


OK.... Sounds surprising !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## SSS Fan

jiang604 said:


> not gonna pm you. I'll come visit you before christmas


Sounds like you're planning to sneak in and leave shrimp in his tanks. I wish there was a Shrimp Santa, LOL.

Ron


----------



## 2wheelsx2

SSS Fan said:


> Sounds like you're planning to sneak in and leave shrimp in his tanks. I wish there was a Shrimp Santa, LOL.
> 
> Ron


There is...and I think his name is Frankie Claus.


----------



## matti2uude

I hope Frankie Claus comes to visit me too. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## neven

Where can I sign up for frankie claus to visit

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## jiang604

lol Frankie clause took way too many wrong turns =P but Stuart has now got himself an expensive plant!

I guess my erio farm is looking sexy? =D


----------



## CRS Fan

jiang604 said:


> lol Frankie clause took way too many wrong turns =P but Stuart has now got himself an expensive plant!


And I thought Frankie Clause was going to leave me some coal...... BOY was I WRONG!

Happy Holidays !

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

Has anyone seen an Erio as massive and ridiculous as this?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow! Does that thing get 'roid rage?


----------



## gklaw

I felt the urge to raid the West Pole since Frankie Claus failed to leave a present at Christmas


----------



## CRS Fan

Frank..... my Erios keep wanting to flower. Any ideas on how to stop them?

Welcome back buddy.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

CRS Fan said:


> Frank..... my Erios keep wanting to flower. Any ideas on how to stop them?
> 
> Welcome back buddy.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Usually just trim and its fine. And to stimulate it to bloom I'm wondering if it has something to do with temperature. I know that if you stress it it will start splitting.


----------



## jiang604




----------



## jiang604




----------



## jiang604




----------



## jiang604




----------



## stonedaquarium

Those are some fantastic looking blue bolts frank...


----------



## CRS Fan

Nice shrimp as always. Let me know if you are available Monday evening or Tuesday.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Flygirl

Amazing looking shrimp... might have to look you up next time I'm in Van.


----------



## Shiyuu

What are those white rice-looking-paper thingy on the last 2 clips?


----------



## Momobobo

What are those blue/white ones in the second to last video o_o Never seen them before and they looking amazing.


----------



## jiang604

Shiyuu said:


> What are those white rice-looking-paper thingy on the last 2 clips?


its barley


----------



## jiang604

Momobobo said:


> What are those blue/white ones in the second to last video o_o Never seen them before and they looking amazing.


its bluebolts


----------



## jiang604




----------



## wsl

Whoa Frank, are you still breeding cardinals? I thought you stopped with sulawesis a while back. Would these be the ones you got acclimatized to the softer water of BC?


----------



## CRS Fan

Frank!!!!!!! Are those Sulawesi hybrids (Caridina spinata X Caridina dennerli)? How is the 'new' feeding stratedgy going?

Let me know when you have some free time. I'm free on Thursday.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

Nope, just Caridina dennerli. New feeding stratedgy = A++++++ works like a charm.




































CRS Fan said:


> Frank!!!!!!! Are those Sulawesi hybrids (Caridina spinata X Caridina dennerli)? How is the 'new' feeding stratedgy going?
> 
> Let me know when you have some free time. I'm free on Thursday.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## jiang604

A new member to the Ebi-Ken family.... LuLu!









Quote: Hmmmmm which one of you guys shall I eat first.... :bigsmile:









Quote: On second thought..... there's too many its making me dizzy...









Quote: My official MUG SHOT!


----------



## MananaP

I guess you are not selling any of those cardinals yet huh? Nice pics, lulu is soo cute.


----------



## stonedaquarium

those cardinals are awesome in person... fantastic shrimp as always frank  those blue bolts look even better in person too


----------



## jiang604

MananaP said:


> I guess you are not selling any of those cardinals yet huh? Nice pics, lulu is soo cute.


I have been and still do. And yes Lulu is freakin adorable. Getting another one in 40 days to keep her company while I start school again next semester. She loves to chase after socks rolled in balls while I have late night snacks lol...


----------



## Tarobot

Whos the jailbait? =p


----------



## jiang604

Tarobot said:


> Whos the jailbait? =p


lol send another one of them pictures via whatsapp and you'll see her knocking on your door with a cleaver on the other hand.


----------



## jiang604

THIS WAS AWESOME!








X-ray machine!


----------



## CRS Fan

What's in the box Frank!!!!????

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

o shrimp that i was shipping out to Livermore, California. around 2000. But I was showing the pics because the security at Air Canada allowed me to see the process which he inspects the package for the first time so he allowed me to go alllll the way to the back where theres this massive x-ray machine. and after he xrays inspects each bag and then tapes it with the yellow tape as a seal of approval lol.

Best,
Frank



CRS Fan said:


> What's in the box Frank!!!!????
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## jiang604

after a waterchange all the buggers come out


----------



## jiang604

A panda....... FISH?!


----------



## CRS Fan

I hate you, Frank. You GOT Panda Loaches? You lucky dog...... !


----------



## jiang604

CRS Fan said:


> I hate you, Frank. You GOT Panda Loaches? You lucky dog...... !


very adorable =) too bad I only have 1 =(


----------



## jiang604

Update on the custom low tank:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Great shots Frank. And thanks again for the great tour and advice on everything. Love those crays....might have to get few for fun.


----------



## jiang604

2wheelsx2 said:


> Great shots Frank. And thanks again for the great tour and advice on everything. Love those crays....might have to get few for fun.


lol =)

heres a video:


----------



## jiang604




----------



## josephl

CRS Fan said:


> I hate you, Frank. You GOT Panda Loaches? You lucky dog...... !


Those are beautiful little loaches


----------



## Algae Beater

me wanty panda loaches ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Love those tigers Frank....might have to pick up a few more due to a few lost ones.


----------



## jiang604

For loaches, you'd have to contact Patrick. I was fortunate enough to get a couple. I think he has a few more at his office.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Love those tigers Frank....might have to pick up a few more due to a few lost ones.


Np, I've spoken to a friend of mine as well as my test at low pH. It might be the mineral being used + too low of a pH.

you could get those... or...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jiang604 said:


> Np, I've spoken to a friend of mine as well as my test at low pH. It might be the mineral being used + too low of a pH.
> 
> you could get those... or...


Thanks for that tip Frank. I've already switched to using GH booster and ditched the Equilibrium for use in another tank which doesn't have shrimps.

You evil evil man you!  Those are some awesome shrimps. I just took on a new contract for this week, so we'll have to talk when you're ready for me to come visit again.


----------



## stonedaquarium

Frank you got OEBT for sale now???? awesome when can i drop by to pick some up?


----------



## MananaP

No more room tsk tsk...


----------



## jiang604

stonedaquarium said:


> Frank you got OEBT for sale now???? awesome when can i drop by to pick some up?


not exactly. I'm still trying to find breeding sweet spot params and growth.


----------



## jiang604

MananaP said:


> No more room tsk tsk...


very soon dude very soon


----------



## jiang604

Hey Stuart compare whose is larger yours or mine ^.^


----------



## stonedaquarium

nice looking bucephalandra frank... i thought you got em oebts for sale lol...


----------



## CRS Fan

jiang604 said:


> Hey Staurt compare whose is larger yours or mine ^.^


Mine will outgrow yours now that it is NOT being eaten !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

lol thats what YOU think. All I have to do is bunch all mine together into a bouquet how do you like THEM apples.



CRS Fan said:


> Mine will outgrow yours now that it is NOT being eaten !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## tang daddy

Now you guys are making me jealous....who wants to sell me some bucephalandra??

Anyone?


----------



## jiang604




----------



## stonedaquarium

hey frank are those the OEBT blondes that you have for sale? awesome looking shrimp as always


----------



## jiang604

stonedaquarium said:


> hey frank are those the OEBT blondes that you have for sale? awesome looking shrimp as always


nope, blondes are usually clear with black stripes but orange eyes. These are light blue - blue. I have also a handful of royal blues but still don't breed true.


----------



## jiang604

The bluest blue pearls in my colonies are starting to berry up. I think in no time I will have a big enough colony to do some major culling and I'm hoping by end of summer I will have a large enough colony of incredibly blue colored blue pearls.


----------



## jiang604

Tiger Paradise....










All females love hanging upside down under the moss tubes or inside =)









Just FYI, these 2 pics below are NOT super tigers although they do look like it.

















OE Blue tiger









OE black tiger









OE Royal Blue?









?? Crystal Whites?


----------



## cheatsy

I want shrimpsssssss.........


----------



## stonedaquarium

i love those OE blues and royal blues of your frank... how did you get that crystal white? is that a new strain?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Those are not only great shrimp, but great shots....


----------



## mv7

those are the nicest shrimp i've ever seen. makes me wonder if i should try shrimp.


----------



## jiang604

mv7 said:


> those are the nicest shrimp i've ever seen. makes me wonder if i should try shrimp.


Why thankyou  I see your in Richmond, you could ask Mykiss to give you a run down on keeping shrimps to see if it suits you.


----------



## jiang604

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those are not only great shrimp, but great shots....


Thanks Gary!

Lets meet up sometime. I will have time week of july 12th as theres no lab. However, I need to ask my lab instructor to see how my lab week of june 7th is. If its short and simple I have time that week as I wont need to spend hours and hours on lab writeups.


----------



## jiang604

stonedaquarium said:


> i love those OE blues and royal blues of your frank... how did you get that crystal white? is that a new strain?


Hey Stone,

Crystal Whites have been around for quite sometime in Germany. I only started seeing it in my culled golden tanks where all the rili like goldens were put. There was a discussion where I do believe that crystal whites do belong in the TB group as I do believe its the same mutation that has branched off of crystals as did the TB. This particular one still isnt a full crystal white as you can see in last pic there is still some hints of color pigment spots in between the white.


----------



## jiang604

cheatsy said:


> I want shrimpsssssss.........


Dont we all


----------



## jobber

Nice to see you have photography as part of your repertoire. Hope you're doing good buddy and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## jiang604

jobber604 said:


> Nice to see you have photography as part of your repertoire. Hope you're doing good buddy and enjoying the sunshine


Thanks Ming!

I plan to go with some friends this sunday for a run and a day at the beach. Hopefully the weather forecast isn't what it currently says for a cloudy or possibly rainy day. Hope your doing great as well old buddy!


----------



## CRS Fan

jiang604 said:


> Thanks Ming!
> 
> I plan to go with some friends this sunday for a run and a day at the beach....


A run? Things are changing ! I need to get back to the gym. I need to take some pics of my VAHS entry. You're more then welcome to come over and practice your skills .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

Hey Stuart!

Sure, I go by your place all the time as I head down to downtown campus.



CRS Fan said:


> A run? Things are changing ! I need to get back to the gym. I need to take some pics of my VAHS entry. You're more then welcome to come over and practice your skills .
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jiang604 said:


> Thanks Gary!
> 
> Lets meet up sometime. I will have time week of july 12th as theres no lab. However, I need to ask my lab instructor to see how my lab week of june 7th is. If its short and simple I have time that week as I wont need to spend hours and hours on lab writeups.


Sounds great Frank. I was just going to PM you about that. July is perfect as I have a deadline for the end of June that I'm working madly on, after my business trip. The tank is doing great, but I'm not sure what happened to the tigers as I've seen only 2 corpses and the rest have simply disappeared. I'm going to swap the A. reineckii out for Rotala walliichii and at that time I should be able to see if the shrimp are all hiding in there. I suspect they are as my C. habrosus are all but invisible also and I got 10 in there.  Hopefully, the shrimp have bred like mad in there, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## jobber

jiang604 said:


> Thanks Ming!
> 
> I plan to go with some friends this sunday for a run and a day at the beach. Hopefully the weather forecast isn't what it currently says for a cloudy or possibly rainy day. Hope your doing great as well old buddy!


Right on you. Rain or shine, just go out for a run! It's more Vancouver to run in the 'priss' rain, as long as it's not a November down pour. I'm trying to do the same right now going back to my athletic training regimes as in high school.

You should go for run on Robson St. and around campus during the rush hours, but keep your eyes open :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> You should go for run on Robson St. and around campus during the rush hours, but keep your eyes open :bigsmile:


Don't do that, you might trip and fall, from all the twisting your neck does.


----------



## jiang604

lol so far so good =) weather forecast seems to be holding up. If you check the tide tables zone 10 for Vancouver you will see why I must go to the beach =D being that its not a weekday otherwise I'd kill to go on Monday. so pooped on a 15 page lab writeup.... so looking forward to sunday.


----------



## jiang604




----------



## arowana_keeper

Shrimps look great but when will we get a peak at some Erios?


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Wow, those are some amazing shrimps, I'm drooling. I love shrimp, but i can't even keep cherries going for some reason! Very nice photo's, thanks for sharing.


----------

